#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-24
<dpm> good morning all
<gtriderxc> hi
<dpm> hi gtriderxc
<andrejz> Hello dpm!
<andrejz> I was wondering if there is language pack update planned for 10.04.2 LTS, which is going to be released in less that a month (Feb 17th)
<dpm> hi andrejz, yes, we should do one
<andrejz> i think so too, that's why i am asking ;)
<dpm> Let me prepare this week for that
<andrejz> great
<andrejz> i've just asked our more conservative members (those using 10.04) to start looking into things
<dpm> cool
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-25
<damascene> Hi, is there any thing going to change in translation strings before Natty release?
<dpm> good morning all!
<damascene> morning
<markjones> can somebody explain to me what 'upstream' is?
<markjones> I need to try to translate it into Welsh, and the literal translation is 'up the river'
<geirha> Yes, that's basicly what upstream means ... it's a metaphore for that.
<geirha> upstream is where the package originates.
<markjones> ok, thanks geirha
<happyaron> markjones: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/presentations/20101016/How_Applications_Speak_Fluently.pdf
<happyaron> markjones: page 8
<geirha> You might want to bring that up and discuss it with other welch translators. Someone might have translated a similar string in some other package.
<markjones> well, I did have a quick look before I asked
<markjones> it seems we haven't got that far
<geirha> If a bug ticks in in launchpad, on a program in Ubuntu, and that bug is caused by an error in the original source code, the Ubuntu developers will attempt to patch it, then report the bug upstream with the patch to fix it.
<geirha> That way, next time a new version is pulled down, it won't contain that bug anymore.
<dpm> in Catalan we tend to translate 'upstream' as 'original project'
<markjones> heh, I'm sure on Saturday my colleagues and I will find a suitable word for 'upstream' - we are, after all, Hacking Language ;)
<geirha> Doesn't welch have reaaally long words?
<markjones> yes and no
<markjones> a good example is "Hello": "Helo"
<geirha> Hehe, yeah, but I've seen some Welsh town names ...
<markjones> you mean llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch :P
<geirha> Yeah, that's a fairly short one, isn't it? :)
<markjones> hehe
<markjones> Forgive me: I'll explain why I'm asking about Launchpad, and Hacking Language: I am attending this Saturday a barcamp style conference to discuss the use of the Welsh Language in IT and media, my Team saw it as  an opportunity to promote Ubuntu and it's Translation into Welsh ;)
<geirha> Ah, cool :)
<damascene> Hi, is there any thing going to change in translation strings before Natty release?
<andrejz> @damasecene: yes
<andrejz> products like unity are still in development and strings will change
<damascene> so how to know what to translate and what to wait?
<andrejz> yes it can be somewhat difficult. strings will stop changing around march 30th
<dpm_> damascene, there are milestones. After string freeze you know that strings will not change, at least without notifying translators
<damascene> a few days before translation freeze
<dpm_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<andrejz> well maybe it makes more sense to translate gnome packages because they have string freeze earlier
<andrejz> @damascene: ususally changes in strings are not very dramatic
<damascene> OK, thanks
<damascene> you mean this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline , right?
<andrejz> some packages come from gnome project (like nautilus, totem, etc). Those packages are quite mature so strings don't change much and are also quite important, that's why i would recommend focusing on those
<dpm_> damascene, that and this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<andrejz> Nonlaguage pack packages usually need to be translated a week earlier or so
<markjones> dpm_, sent an email to you (and the other translators) that might interest you
<dpm_> thanks markjones. Please don't CC me though. I'm already subscribed to ubuntu-translators and if you CC me I receive duplicate mails :-)
<markjones> ok, noted.
<markjones> ;)
<markjones> even though the mail to -translators just bounced
<dpm_> markjones, perhaps you are subscribed with another e-mail address?
<markjones> yeah, I've obviously not changed my email address on the -translators list (I changed my email slightly in november)
<gtriderxc> dpm_: when will be the next opportunity like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA to update the lang packages?? I made lots of pretty important corrections since last month
<dpm_> gtriderxc, around the 10th of March for Maverick, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/MaverickLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<gtriderxc> ok. thx
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-26
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-27
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<andrejz> looking forward to the videocast this evening
<dpm> hi andrejz, cool :)
<andrejz> dpm i have a minor launchpad problem
<andrejz> if i go here https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/natty/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<andrejz> and try to confirm the new suggestions
<andrejz> i always get an oops with (Error ID: OOPS-1853EA326)
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1853EA326
<andrejz> are you aware of any similar errors?
<dpm> andrejz, no, Ißm not aware, but it could perhaps show a bigger problem. Do you mind going to #launchpad and mentioning it? This way developers can have a look at it
<andrejz> sure, i first wanted to check if it's somethig know here
<dpm> I haven't been seeing OOPses in a while, but it's worth mentioning it if they have started reappearing
<andrejz> this is the only one i am aware of currently
<andrejz> fortunately :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hey everyone, the next Translations Videocast talking about the translations workflow will start in ~10 minutes, feel free to join in!
<andrejz> already there :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> allright, let's roll!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-28
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<happyaron> dpm_: hi
<dpm_> hey happyaron
<happyaron> dpm_: does u-t-cs still can upload translations for a source tarball? (I know not now, just ask for when launchpad is running in correctly)?
<happyaron> I have made a small fix for libreoffice's desktop file and plan to upload it soon when launchpad accept uploads again if the maintainer doesn't have the plan to make a new version very soon.
<dpm_> happyaron, I'm not 100% sure to be honest. It might be that only members of the rosetta-admin team (and project maintainers, of course) can do it. In any case, you can try it safely on translations.staging.launchpad.net
<dpm_> so you can see if it works or not
<dpm_> happyaron, but does the fix not need to be in a patch to work?
<happyaron> dpm_: I cannot find a url to do that
<happyaron> dpm_: yes I'll help on the package, but the pot is a new one, and the maintainer said it still need some work on rosetta.
<dpm_> let me give you the url
<dpm_> just a sec, LP is being slow...
<happyaron> no worries, :)
<dpm_> so you see it's not only a problem in China ;)
<happyaron> :D perhaps people in some contries can have a faster speed, like in the UK?
<dpm_> I'm sure it's flying in the Canonical office in London! :)
<happyaron> :)
 * happyaron someone might need to ping Mark and ask him to buy some cdn network service...
<dpm_> happyaron, ah, I know what's happening. You cannot do first-time template uploads by hand. The first time a template is created, it needs to be done through a package upload. After that, templates and translations for the whole source package can be uploaded manually. I see someone has accepted the lo-desktop template already, but unfortunately the upload failed, which is why we cannot do manual uploads yet: no template has yet been imported at a
<dpm_> ll
<dpm_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/libreoffice/+imports
<happyaron> dpm_: ah, see, so we have to wait the maintainer to make a new upload
<dpm_> yeah :(
<dpm_> happyaron, I saw the bug, and I think to be able to make translations work in the .desktop files, they'll need to be modified to include the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain field, i.e. approving the template will not be enough
<dpm_> but I haven't looked at it with detail yet
<happyaron> there's another question, will we accept those translations to langpacks or not? I saw the initial import of lo-desktop has checked that field, I've no idea who did that.
<dpm_> I think I'd put them in language packs, this way we won't depend on the package maintainer to integrate translations into the package, and they can be updated with langpack updates
<happyaron> OK
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-30
<andrejz> morning
<andrejz> does anyone know if the upload of packages is still blocked ?
<TLE> good morning
<andrejz> Hello TLE
<TLE> currently proofreading freeciv translation, kind of makes me want to play :)
<andrejz> I played gbrainy like crazy on friday while testing the translations, especially word analogies
<andrejz> :)
<happyaron> gbrainy...
<TLE> WOW
<TLE> The string "View" that has a comment attached to it, to let the translator know whether it is the verb or the noun, now I have seen everything
<TLE> hell must be freezing over
<happyaron> gbrainy is a hell for translators...
<TLE> *G*
<andrejz> @happyaron: I agree :)
<TLE> yeah those word analogies have given us some problem as well
<andrejz> every a couple of months i go through it again and always find a string or two to fix
<TLE> so does ask I think
<TLE> no actually, it seems that freeciv have given the code a major i18n overhaul, I see an incredible amount of helpfull comments
<TLE> it's so noce
<TLE> nice
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-23
<dpm> good morning all
<TiMiDo> good morning dpm
<dpm> morning TiMiDo
<artnay> hi all, just found this: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/trunk
<dpm> hi artnay, yes, it's the tour at http://www.ubuntu.com/ :-)
<dpm> happy Chinese New Year happyaron, and good work with translating the tour ;-)
<happyaron> dpm: thank you!
<dpm> TLE, now that G+ pages can have multiple admins, can you please add me to the page admins when you've got a minute?
<dpm> in fact, we should probably add the whole ubuntu-translations-coordinators team if everyone is happy with it
<TLE> dpm: yes, I'll add you and ask on the list who else wants to be admin
<dpm> TLE, cool, thanks
<TLE> dpm: done
<dpm> excellent, thanks TLE
<happyaron> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi happyaron
<happyaron> dpm: I would like to ask who is in charge of input method related stuff now? it seems Ubuntu has been heavily out of sync on some of the items...
<dpm> happyaron, let me come back to you in a minute, I'm being pinged somewhere else
<happyaron> I guess the problem was involved with the status of language-selector, but not very sure.
<happyaron> dpm: ok
<dpm> happyaron, ok, I'm waiting for someone to reply to me, so I'm shortly back. In short, there is no one in charge of input methods in Ubuntu since ArneGoetje went. A couple of weeks ago, the im-{switch,config} upstream developer got in touch with me because he wanted to upgrade ubuntu to im-config, and I got him in touch with pitti. pitti recommended him to discuss it in more detail in ubuntu-devel-discuss, but I'm not sure if he sent the e-mail to
<dpm> the list
<happyaron> ok, I meant for the same thing, since IME Packaging Team are treat im-switch support as first priority, and may cause some problems in ibus or other input methods.
<happyaron> there are changes specific to im-config in ibus, but seems not backported to im-switch.
<dpm> happyaron, let me send a follow-up e-mail to him and CC you
<happyaron> dpm: thanks
<happyaron> dpm: Got the mail, thanks! Actually I am one of the input method maintainers at Debian, :)
<dpm> happyaron, ah, then you'll probably know Osamu already :)
<happyaron> dpm: yeah, we worked closely.
<kelemengabor> dpm: Hi, I hate to bring this up, but according to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs there are no langpack updates lately - why is it so?
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, looking...
<dpm> kelemengabor, acording to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs there have been exports (last one today, previous one last week), let me check the status of the package releases...
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-en-base/+publishinghistory
<dpm> last package on the 4th of January
<dpm> let me check the status of the cron job with pitti
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, checked with pitti and reenabled Precise langpacks.
<dpm> thanks for the heads up!
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<dpm> they were disabled for alpha-1 and weren't enabled back, that's why
<kelemengabor> I already heard this excuse earlier :(
<dpm> perhaps we should set some kind of notification system to e-mail the coordinators list if a cron job has been disabled for more than a week or something.
<dpm> this would be relatively easy to implement and give us notice straight away
<simosx> the import queue for pulseaudio seems to be stuck since last October, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pulseaudio/+imports
<simosx> shall we kick it a bit so the translations move into launchpad?
<kelemengabor> simosx: I only see two de_CH translations being stuck, this is what you mean?
<simosx> kelemengabor: actually, my interest is for Greek, which I uploaded a few hours ago.
<simosx> kelemengabor: I am not sure what's the status with the other two, my priority would be for the Greek translation.
<kelemengabor> I understand :)
<kelemengabor> the other two is probably there because we do not have such a team/locale in Ubuntu
<simosx> kelemengabor: ok, so shall I expect that the review will proceed as normal like with the other uploads I did?
<kelemengabor> I think so
<kelemengabor> your translation was uploaded only one hour ago, this much wait should be okay
<kelemengabor> IIRC the approver script runs once in an hour
<simosx> kelemengabor: nice, no need for me to worry ;-).
<kelemengabor> or so... the generic import queue for precise is operating fine, your translation should be imported by tomorrow morning
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-24
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> evening, dpm
<dpm> hi sagaci :)
<dpm> happyaron, reading Osamu's e-mail on ubuntu-devel-discuss re: im-config, I had hopes it would be rewritten with python or some other language than shell, which would also make it easily internationalizable, but it seems it's pure shell :(
 * dpm hasn't had ever a good experience with i18n'ized shell scripts
<happyaron> dpm: :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-25
<dpm> morning all
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hi TLE
<TLE> I've just been catching up on the latest HUD news. Is it just me or is the hud-cli interface (or whatever lib is probably coming for the same thing) looking pretty interesting as a platform for translation testing?
<TLE> combining that with the lp interface and we might have some real magic happening
<dpm> TLE, yeah, even before that, I've been thinking of a "translations lens" to search translations and show them in the dash, but right unfortunately I don'T have much hacking time
<TLE> yeah, but I actually meant for lang pack testing
<dpm> oh, I see, what were you thinking of exactly?
<TLE> in its simplest implementation, simply use the hud-cli to get all the top drop down menu items and ask the user if it looks right (translated)
<dpm> nice
<TLE> in a more advanced iteration, use the lp interface to actually check if it is the latest translation
<TLE> I mean, this off course is probably already possible with intrespection or whatever it is called, but the interface code for that written for the HUD just might make it a lot easier
<dpm> yeah
<TLE> oh well, putting a little investigation of that on my ever growing TODO-list
<dpm> :)
<TLE> uh btw, speaking of TODO list, there was this talk about virtualising the (existing and) missing screenshots for the help. I was thinking of trying to hack up some php for that, but that would be easiest done from a webserver that could run a bzr checkout as a cronjob, do you think it would be possible to get our hands on something like that?
<TLE> err: checkout/clone/update whatever
<dpm> TLE, I can ask, but I'm not sure we could get such a server. In any case, afaik PHP is very much frowned upon by Canonical IS, and usually the server tools are developed in Django
<dpm> I'm not familiar with php, but IIRC the complaints I heard were about security issues
<dpm> actually, now that I think of it, we do have a server, the translations.ubuntu.com one. We could perhaps use that one
<TLE> well, server or room on a server. In any case php is just the language that I'm familiar with, and so could hack something up fairly fast (but I actually prefer python so perhaps django would be ok) it would just mean getting familiar with it forst
<TLE> first
<dpm> TLE, if you want to try, I can try to find a server
<dpm> the other reason why I'd recommend django is because it's easy internationalizable
<TLE> yeah, that was what I was thinking, but only of you also think that it is worth it, the idea was to create something like: http://l10n.gnome.org/module/accerciser/help/master/da/images/ for the main doc
<dpm> that'd be extremely cool
<TLE> ok then, I'll have a look at django and access how much time it would take me to get going, then I report back if I think it is feasible, and then maybe you could start looking for server space, no reason to start that now if it is not going to materialize
<dpm> I'll start looking around anyway, it shouldn't take me much time
<TLE> ok
<TLE> dpm: I think I can already now say, that this webpage is going to happen
<TLE> though I must admit that I think django is a massive overkill unless you have real database usage
<TLE> but than I got to fiddle with that also :D
<dpm> \o/
<TLE> I think I'm about 40% done with the coding of a first version, so it is ok if you start looking for some webspace
<dpm> let's talk later on, I have to hop onto a call
<TLE> yeah I'm going home as well, talk to you later
<dpm> ok, cool, and thanks for doing this!
<TLE> np
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-26
<TLE> dpm: Hallo
<TLE> The temporary code for the view images web page lives here https://code.launchpad.net/~k-nielsen81/+junk/view_localized_doc_images just in case you need it for something
<TLE> it is not yet complete and with absolutely no styling, I'm hoping to finish it up over the weekend
<TLE> BTW: it requires python-django to be installed and ubuntu-docs to be checked out at the same directory level as this archive
<dpm> TLE, cool
<TLE> not much to see yet, but as I said, just in case you need it
<TLE> I hope we can get someone to help us set up django and apache, as I have no idea how to do that
<TLE> but if you say it is the tool of champions, there are probably someone who can lend a hand
<dpm> I'll try to have a play with it this evening and sort out a server. It'll probably be a no name server - while ideally I'd like to have it in translations.ubuntu.com, this can take a while (any code on Ubuntu servers needs to be security-audited)
<TLE> It needs no seperate DB btw, (just uses the sqllite as the db activity is really low), so that should ease the installation
<dpm> TLE, a server with a public IP I guess will do, right? I'll set up an Ubuntu server in the cloud, and I'll investigate how to give you access to it
<TLE> yeah, well as I said it is not yet complete so it does not yet show any images, but the ground work has been done
<TLE> yes, that sounds fine for testing
<dpm> ack
<dpm> TLE, ok, I think I'll be able to set up a server in the cloud for testing. The only thing is that I won't be able to give you root access to it (I'm using Canonical's cloud, which is restricted to employees -it would be cool to have instances for the community, but we're not there yet) I might be able to give you django admin access, though. In any case, to deploy you just need to give me a heads up and then I can just pull the latest bzr branch.
<dpm> I'll play with it this evening if I've got time, and I'll tell you about the outcome
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-27
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, have you had the chance to think about dholbach's suggestion to run a "fixing i18n bugs" session for Ubuntu Developer Week?
<kelemengabor> dpm: yeah, I already have a time slot and a short list of things to talk about
<dpm> kelemengabor, awesome!
<TLE> sounds like a good idea
<dpm> hi TLE, did you get my message on IRC last night regarding the server for the doc images tool?
<TLE> dpm: no, I must have missed that
<dpm> <dpm> TLE, ok, I think I'll be able to set up a server in the cloud for testing. The only thing is that I won't be able to give you root access to it (I'm using Canonical's cloud, which is restricted to employees -it would be cool to have instances for the community, but we're not there yet) I might be able to give you django admin access, though. In any case, to deploy you just need to give me a heads up and then I can just pull the latest bzr br
<dpm> anch.
<dpm> I wanted to set it up this morning, in fact, but didn't have time. I'll do it over the weekend. Do you have a bzr branch I can pull from to install the tool on the server?
<TLE> ahh, that is not a problem
<TLE> i think
<dpm> yeah, I think the only reason why you'd want root access to the server is for deployments, and I can easily do that by bzr-pulling whenever you ping me
<TLE> yes
<TLE> or alternatively, if django folder can be located anywhere, they could also just be somewhere in a folder where my user has acees to write, but that is really not a problem
<TLE> anyway, it sounds great, I hope to have a working copy tomorrow
<dpm> TLE, cool, so if you send me the LP url of your branch, then I'll start setting up the server (starting tomorrow, though)
<TLE> yeah, ok, I'll send you an email with the info you need to start setting up
<dpm> cool
<TLE> there we go
<TLE> I did not so far think different series (ubuntu release) into the structure, do you think we will need that?
<TLE> ahhh they are checked out into a differently named folder so that is no problem, then I did think it into the structure ;)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> ok, ack on the series
<TLE> anyway, are we anticipating using this for other projects?
<dpm> I think I would try to start small and see how it works out for the docs. from memory, I think the only Ubuntu upstream projects that have documentation are the Software Centre, USB creator and hm... something else I don't remember
<dpm> and I'm not sure they use images
 * dpm fires up the SC to check
<TLE> dpm: then we update the structure at that point if it becomes necessary
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> and it seems the SC help does not have images
<TLE> ok
<kelemengabor> dpm: language-selector has help too
<dpm> ah, yeah, the one GunnarHj created, that's right
<dpm> but that one might disappear or be merged with the upstream one if we move away from language-selector and add its extra functionality to the upstream language plugin in the control center
<kelemengabor> in case of c-c, then the upstream is ubuntu-docs... no problem with that :)
<TLE> dpm: changed the password, and cleaned up the archive a bit, should be ready for branching
<dpm> TLE, cool. One thing I wanted to mention is that it might be worth making it a real LP project instead of a +junk branch
<TLE> yes
<dpm> it should help with merge proposals, bugs, etc.
<TLE> It was just to get it going
<TLE> and to have a versioned copy somewhere if I mess up
<TLE> lets see if it becomes usefull
<TLE> there are also still some things I don't know, concerning the version control on such a project
<TLE> e.g. the database is right now included in the archive, and I don't know whether that is concidered safe (it contains (encrypted?) versions of the passwords etc.)
<TLE> dpm: uh btw, do you know, just of the top of your head, if there is any standard css for ubuntu related sites?
<TLE> afk
<dpm> TLE, there isn't one, but there are some bits and pieces there
<dpm> there were some community efforts to create a standard, but I'm not sure how well maintained are
<dpm> *they are
<dpm> what the design team does generally is to start a theme from scratch for every site, as every site has a different flavour, but making sure the brand guidelines are followed
<dpm> so in my experience people either create things from scratch or grab pieces of CSS here and there from existing sites
<TLE> dpm-afk: ok
<TLE> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-28
<iceroot> i found a wrong translation in the germen "inkscape --help" what is the correct way to report/fix it? directly upstream? also a LP-Bug?
<sagaci> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/TranslationInformation
<sagaci> iceroot: ^
<iceroot> sagaci: then i will do it upstream, ok
<sagaci> iceroot: what's the string?
<iceroot>       --verb-list                          Liste die Kennungen von allen Verben in Inkscape
<iceroot> s/die/der
<iceroot> or s/Liste/Listet/
<iceroot> i would prefer the first
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/inkscape/+pots/inkscape/de/1924/+translate
<sagaci> is that the string?
<iceroot> sagaci: yes
<sagaci> well they look like they just do their translation through LP, so it should be a breeze
<iceroot> so i will just put up a new suggestion on LP
<sagaci> yeah, looks like it
<iceroot> what is the way to the new suggestion up?
<iceroot> to get
<sagaci> are you a member of the german translation team?
<iceroot> no
<iceroot> but its a good idea to join that team
<sagaci> well I'd say you'd have to join https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/de
<sagaci> this team - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de
<sagaci> yeah, since you can bypass suggestion mode, if it's allowed
<iceroot> sagaci: thank you for the infos
<sagaci> no worries
<yurchor> iceroot: Hi! Just read the channel logs. Inkscape does not do the translations through Launchpad. But they have a bug tracker on LP. You should file a bug report against Inkscape to fix the bug in German translation upstream.
<happyaron> any ftp-master around?
<happyaron> er, sorry, wrong channel...
#ubuntu-translators 2013-01-22
<andrejz> morning!
<andrejz> morning
<andrejz1> morning!
<andrejz1> long time no chat
<andrejz1> I've been very busy last few months
<andrejz1> I noticed there hasn't been any langpack update for 12.04 since August and it would be nice if we could release one near 12.04.2 release
#ubuntu-translators 2014-01-21
<color_fish> hello any one alive
<color_fish> I would like to start translating ubuntu to Twi (West African Language - Ghana)
<color_fish> i want to know where or how to start
<UbuPhillup> ypwong: can you please if your connection?
<ypwong> UbuPhillup, sorry for the annoyance, I hope it's okay now
<UbuPhillup> yes, thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2014-01-23
<mario__> hello there! does anyone know how to generate the Translation-LANG indices?
<mario__> thanks in advance!
#ubuntu-translators 2014-01-24
<dpm> Hi translators, here's a new core app up for translation :) https://translations.launchpad.net/reminders-app
<sasa84> translated! tnx dpm :)
<dpm> oh wow, thanks sasa84, that was quick!
<mario__> Hello again, do you know how can I create the Translation-LANG file?
<dpm> mario__, I don't, sorry :(
#ubuntu-translators 2015-01-20
<alexis7> hello evryone
<alexis7> how ca i to be a translator on ubuntu
<alexis7> hello
<phillip> alexis7: hi
<alexis7> hello
<alexis7> how are you
<phillip> alexis7: fine thanks, which language do you want to translate to?
<alexis7> spanish
<alexis7> i'm from chile
<alexis7> southamerica
<alexis7> do you know
<phillip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators
<phillip> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es
<phillip> read these pages and if you have questions ask in their irc-channel or on their mailing list :)
<alexis7> i went to link take a tour
<alexis7> hello
<phillip> hi
<alexis7> hello
<alexis7> i went to lunchpad
<alexis7> after to take a tour
<phillip> ok
<alexis7> now i don't know what to do
<phillip> alexis7: talk to your local team
<phillip> (the links I gave you)
<alexis7> seem that in chile doen't have local team
<alexis7> there is one but he was a meeting
<alexis7> elopio
<phillip> alexis7: well as you speak spanish use this team
<alexis7> ok thank
<alexis7> i stay in this step
#ubuntu-translators 2016-01-27
<cobradabest> Hey, I want to know if it's possible to test partial translations of Ubuntu? I want to try out what I've translated of Ubuntu in Scots so far.
